# Good Scrap



## Transk53 (Oct 27, 2014)

Takes a while to warm up, but quite the scrap.


----------



## Kunthuk (Nov 1, 2014)

Yeah... elbows, a favorite tool !
Tough kids, they definitely beat the crap out of each other ! 

with so many elbow strikes at a certain point shame that none tried to throw a flying elbow - super awesome if well applied :headbangin:


----------



## Transk53 (Nov 1, 2014)

Kunthuk said:


> Yeah... elbows, a favorite tool !
> Tough kids, they definitely beat the crap out of each other !
> 
> with so many elbow strikes at a certain point shame that none tried to throw a flying elbow - super awesome if well applied :headbangin:



 Think all objectivity went out window as it were. Some tasty shots and those kids are just so strong. Cannot vouch for how many elbows made proper contact, but some seemed pretty heavy.


----------



## Kunthuk (Nov 1, 2014)

Thai kids are really strong and fearless i reckon. I am always wondering how they don't bleed more after such elbowing, but like you say, hard to see how many hit home properly. Sometimes in other fights I've seen a fighter falling after an elbow strike which was almost unperceived to the public..


----------



## Transk53 (Nov 1, 2014)

Kunthuk said:


> Thai kids are really strong and fearless i reckon. I am always wondering how they don't bleed more after such elbowing, but like you say, hard to see how many hit home properly. Sometimes in other fights I've seen a fighter falling after an elbow strike which was almost unperceived to the public..



Have not seen many reverse ones either, not that I have extensively watched many bouts.


----------



## Kunthuk (Nov 1, 2014)

Reverse ones are cream of Muay Thai.

Check this link, it's a scene from the movie "The Samurai of Ayothaia". Nice moves where he quickly dispatches a few challengers. At about 1:06 the MT warrior greets the 4th attacker with a cool reverse elbow perfectly timed as it should in a movie. Have you seen this movie ? Neither the best, neither the worst choice, I've seen it but even don't remember much, that short fight though, was inspiring !

MUAY THAI WARRIOR - He&#39;s Too Young - YouTube

But for real, just look at this great strike in a fight:

Best Knockout Ever - Spinning Elbow knock - YouTube


----------



## Transk53 (Nov 1, 2014)

Kunthuk said:


> Reverse ones are cream of Muay Thai.
> 
> Check this link, it's a scene from the movie "The Samurai of Ayothaia". Nice moves where he quickly dispatches a few challengers. At about 1:06 the MT warrior greets the 4th attacker with a cool reverse elbow perfectly timed as it should in a movie. Have you seen this movie ? Neither the best, neither the worst choice, I've seen it but even don't remember much, that short fight though, was inspiring !
> 
> ...




Yeah, the first one I know as Yamada: The Samurai of Ayothaya. *Clicky* I will watch the second though. In the main though, have not really seen it too much. Mainly side lower and mid kicks, sometimes a high, but I am given to understand that high kicks are prohibited?. Anyways, I will have a watch


----------



## Kunthuk (Nov 2, 2014)

Really didn't know that high kicks are forbidden ! At least never heard. That would be a shame, as it's for me a favorite technique, always up to improve it to become stronger and faster on it. For me the left high kick is something i like to work on - giving it a quick switch step to momentarily switch stance just before unleashing the leg.

Anyway, I've seen a lot of high kicking in fights, both on tube as well live ;-)


----------

